# Weed with 36% THC...>>>!!!



## stonedwoodsman

High Group,

    I just heard of marijuana with 36% THC, on a show on TV, right now, here in the East, on CNN (of all places).
  They didn't say what strain it was...

Anybody ever hear of THAT ???   :hubba:   
  I never saw anything on either 'Seedfinder.com' or 'Leafly' that was more than 24-25% THC.

Just wondering, you know.

Stonedwoodsman  :icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## deadkndys

Theres a few strains that claim to have 36 percent THC.
One of them is pitbull.


> Description Pit Bull
> Pashmina, as it is known by the Hindu Monks of Varanasi, it grows on the banks of the Ganges. Pit Bull has been spotted in Amsterdam, Japan, China, Hawaii, West Coast and many other places. A favorite North West Tradition, this American Pit Bull is on tour and making its way around the world. She may be visiting your area soon.
> 
> Award Winning Sugar Plum crossed with P91. Our most potent and tasty new creation. Grows fast and furious with large abundant fruit. Sugar is like none other. Taste is fruity and earthy mix with a tropical bottom note. 36% t. This one is a favorite and our next best producer.
> Category 	Indica Dominant 80/20
> Days of Flowering:
> 35-42
> Difficulty:
> Easy
> Yield:
> 3-6 oz
> Potency (THC):
> 33-36
> Mature Height:
> 3-6
> Average Temps:
> 70-80
> Type of high:
> Euphoric, intense, immediate.



Another is called Euphoria Unlimited.


> Product Description
> ORDER ID:CDEUPH - (10 per pack)
> EUPHORIA UNLIMITED BUD - Korean, Nepal Ecuador, Brazil, Denmark Genetics
> As you may already know, we have been dumping tons of money into research and development. We created the last 2 most powerful strains, Elephant and Upstate, all with great feedback from the cannabis community. The really good news is we have not stopped pouring resources in to R&D, and we have developed a very large yielding plant measuring a consistent 36% THC. It also has the best flavor and can grow in cooler climates. It's genetic makeup was painstaking and creates a buzz that lasts for over 8 hours using rare phenotypes for a perfect genetic combination:
> 
> We have been really lucky with this rare Korean find. Maybe luck has nothing to do with it because the old saying: "The harder you work, the luckier you get" really is true in all aspects of life.
> Anyways, all these knew heavy yields are thanks to the Rare Korean we managed to get our hands onto.
> The Danish underground has really been concentrating on getting the highest THC Concentrations, and we also chose Danish genetics to keep the flowering times down and allow for growth in cooler climates.
> 
> The Nepal was used for it short flowering and most of all for it potent Narcotic Stone.
> The Brazilain plant was used to extend the buzz to last 8-10 hours. It makes the perfect CBD and THC combo.
> The Ecuador genetics smooth out the harshness of the actual smoke of the Nepal genetics. This was very difficult, as nothing seemed to be able to smooth out this powerful smoke. We almost used a Peruvian Strain for this purpose, but it just didn't work as well as we wanted, so we were very lucky to find this Ecuadorian.
> 
> Many actors are requesting this strain and are paying $60+/gram. They are saying it's better than the "skinny drug" because the high is more Euphoric, lasts longer with no hangovers, allowing them to work the following day. Also, they are getting 10 times the doses from a single gram at half the cost of the "skinny drug".
> The first puff has your heart starts racing and you immediately feel your eyes glaze over in pink, soon to be a very bright red. You taste kerosene at first, then chocolate and bubblegum on the exhale.The after taste is berries, many types from around the world. One more small puff and you'll be cruising for 5 hours. A total of 4 puffs and you'll be Euphoric for 8-10 hours +
> 
> INDICA 76%
> SATIVA 24%





This one called claims to be 45 percent THC.


> Oracle Bud is a three way stable cross between:
> 
> Euphoria Unlimited Bud x Elephant Bud X our unreleased Ultra Fast Upstate
> 
> The results are fabulous; Short, Fat , ULTRA Fast Finishing with a Long Lasting 8 hour high. She has many wonderful flavors of skunk berry, sweet sugar cane and basil among other undertones.
> 
> Euphoria adds to the length of the high, the Elephant adds the massive trichomes and yield, and our unreleased ultra fast upstate will have her fully finished outdoors before any other strain you place it up against.
> 
> You will be harvesting Oracle before your other strains start to show thier sex. There is nothing that will finish faster, fatter or heavier. Oracle is the holy grail of ganja.
> 
> She has been organically produced to be 90% female. She is not feminized in any way, but we have discovered through R&D how to get this strain to consistently produce 90% females with no chemicals or genetic alterations or engineering. Please note that experienced grower's will have the 90% results. Newbies that introduce stress like over watering/fertilizing, light stress or other newbie mistakes may only find 70-80% females.
> 
> In my many decades of breeding and developing breakthrough technique's, I can honestly say that I don't think I will ever be able to duplicate anything better than Oracle Bud for the rest of my career. Sadly I think this will be my greatest ever contribution to the cannabis community. I could not be more pleased or proud to leave behind such an amazing strain that so many of you will be left in complete awe.
> 
> Plant height: Short, FAT
> THC level %: 45%
> Flowering times Faster than anything ever created 33-37 days
> Yield MASSIVE 1200 g/m2 - 1400 g/m2
> Grows: Indoors/OutDoors/Greenhouse
> Strain Genetics: Euphoria Unlimited Bud x Elephant Bud X our unreleased Ultra Fast
> Feminized Seeds: 90% Female, non-feminized
> Grow Difficulty: easy
> Plant Odor: moderate
> Smoke Flavor: skunk berry, sweet sugar cane and basil among other undertones





> Annihilation Bud
> THC level %: 54.3%





> INFINITY BUD
> THC 53.5%





> Infinite Bliss Bud
> THC level %: 49%


----------



## stonedwoodsman

Wow!  I never heard of any of those strains, or saw such high THC numbers!     :holysheep: 

WHO is the seed company???  

I want to check them out, ASAP!   

thanks,

StOnEdwO0sZmAnN....:icon_smile:


----------



## deadkndys

I think BC seed makes most if not all of them.

10 of those annihilation seeds will cost you 7 grand.




hXXp://bcseeds.com/indoor-annihilation-bud-p-6.html


*Edit:* disregard those strains i listed. Just saw this on the site.


> . Even though our website tells fictional stories and thc levels, they are for entertainments purposes only and should not be considered fact or promote the use of any product for anything in conflict with the law.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

The highest lab results ive personally seen was a Moonshine Haze pheno over at ICmag that was alil over 32% THC....   I would not believe just a breeder description, without an actual lab test accompanying it...


----------



## brimck325

bullcrap!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--I knew that something was not right--if there WAS a strain out there that was 45% THC, produced 42 to 50 ounces per sq meter every 33 days with a 90% female to male ratio, we would be hearing LOTS about it in the growing world.  If something sounds too good to be true, it probably is.

I really fail to see the "humor" in making up B. S. stories about super strains of mj.

Stonedwoodsman, keep in mind that there is a lot of hype out there.  Take any extraordinary claim with a grain of salt.


----------



## Melvan

Stoney Girl farms make the Pittbull, and it's a load of crap. All her claims are a load of crap, including that she makes the seeds. Her male partner does all the seed making and breeding. She's also the one who claims to have the 35 day finishing Berkeley (a secret experiment created by students, what a bunch of hooey)

There are plenty of labs out there doing tch and cbn levels, if those levels truly existed, there would be published lab reports, along with links everywhere to the lab reports, and everyone would be growing them.


----------



## stonedwoodsman

deadkndys said:
			
		

> I think BC seed makes most if not all of them.
> 
> 10 of those annihilation seeds will cost you 7 grand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hXXp://bcseeds.com/indoor-annihilation-bud-p-6.html
> 
> 
> *$7,000.00 FOR 10 SEEDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *WHAT, ARE YOU KIDDING ME!   *
> 
> *ARE THESE PEOPLE FOR REAL!   :holysheep: *
> 
> *SHHEESH, I give up!!!*
> 
> FRUSTRATED, THIS IS UNFAIR!   :rant:
> 
> StonedWoodsman...  :icon_smile:


----------



## N.E.wguy

the Oracle Bud from BC Buds

Products meeting the search criteria 	Products meeting the search criteria
Displaying 1 to 2 (of 2 products) 	Result Pages:  1 
   	 Product Name+  	 Price  	 Buy Now 
 Feminized Oracle Bud  	 Feminized Oracle Bud 
10 Pack
	$8,990.00  	 Buy Now  
 Oracle Bud  	 Oracle Bud 
10 Pack
	$8,990.00  	 Buy Now  


hxxp://bcseeds.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Oracle+Bud&osCsid=nsgtc3q5jtb5u1is4t8b1k62d4&search.x=14&search.y=9


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

how would you like to have those and they not germ?.....Talk about waste of money....I bet the Kat that buys those runs them under cfl...

:rofl:


----------



## stonedwoodsman

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I knew that something was not right--if there WAS a strain out there that was 45% THC, produced 42 to 50 ounces per sq meter every 33 days with a 90% female to male ratio, we would be hearing LOTS about it in the growing world. If something sounds too good to be true, it probably is.
> 
> *I really fail to see the "humor" in making up B. S. stories about super strains of mj.*
> 
> Stonedwoodsman, keep in mind that there is a lot of hype out there. Take any extraordinary claim with a grain of salt.


 
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
StonedWoodsman, replies...

Yes, Really, this is just 'Marijuana - Fiction' plain & simple. But yet, so sad...

I've been doing my "Home-School-PhD-Weed-Research" :hubba: for about 10 - 11 months now.
I have read/studied 100's of strains, grown around the World.
I've NEVER heard of the following strains, or E-V-E-R seen such THC figures.

These are from *BC Seed Company*

Pit Bull/Pashmina 33 - 36% THC
Euphoria Unlimited 36% THC
Oracle Bud 45% THC
Infinity Bliss Bud 49% THC
Infinity Bud 53.5% THC
and now, with a great drum roll.....dum, dum, taa, dum...
"ANNIHILATION BUD" 54.3 % THC
...and THIS one costs $7,000.00 for 10 seeds, or $700- for one seed.

I could not afford that in 10,000 years!  

This company is just a sad statement on the Weed Industry, in my humble opinion!

THC is just 'oozing' out of my sticky computer keyboard, after typing those figures.

Unbelievable, mind boggling, expletives omitted!!! :holysheep: 

Oh, well, back to reality...

StonedWoodsman :icon_smile:


----------



## trillions of atoms

I got a few Bridges for sale and some beautiful view lots on the moon.... Takers?

7k sounds good


----------



## LEFTHAND

Sold !!
Lh.


----------



## stonedwoodsman

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> I got a few Bridges for sale and some beautiful view lots on the moon.... Takers?
> 
> 7k sounds good


 
I just planted one seed, which INSTANTLY grew to 95 feet tall, with a crown as large as my giant Oak tree, in back yard.....
Oh wait a minute...

It IS my 95' tall Oak tree...

Heh, heh, heh

:woohoo: 

54% THC,,,can you IMAGINE 54% THC????

One toke & your in a Freakin' Coma!!   

Oh well, "a man can dream, can't he, yes, a man can dream"....[Quote ]from 'Professor Farnsworth', from Futurama.

StonedWoodsman....54% THC....54%...54%...54%...54%...54% Oh My God!


----------



## stonedwoodsman

It IS a Scam, from two people in Holland.
 I just read this over on the Jorge Cervantes site, posted by a fellow from Stockton, Ca, who also, was looking into it!
Oh well...
  As 'Ruth Buzzy' used to say on Saturday Night Live...."never Mind".

 I WILL be dreamining tonight about 54% THC, I just know it...

StonedWoodsman


----------



## trillions of atoms

One day... But we just arnt there yet.

You can only have so much thc and cdbs in any one strain anyway....gotta have some space for the plant material lol


----------



## grass hopper

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> One day... But we just arnt there yet.
> 
> You can only have so much thc and cdbs in any one strain anyway....gotta have some space for the plant material lol


 
w/ tech. as it is today, i could believe we could be there in 15 years or so. i think our weed today is better than it ever has been. striving for perfection, will help get us there. until recently i thought near 30% thc was only obtainable w/ an extract. then i saw the stats on Satori..." but we just arnt there yet"..t.o.atoms.. are there any other near 30% thc strains out there??
when i was a kid, it was almost impossible to find weed that was not full of seeds. and if it sucked and smelled bad, well, it must be homegrown.


----------



## trillions of atoms

There are several. You can google that in seconds


----------

